# Travis Rice is with union now



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You have no idea what you're about to start.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Extremo said:


> You have no idea what you're about to start.


no comment


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

yep.......


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

:laugh:........


Extremo said:


> You have no idea what you're about to start.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't care who the big names sign with. They should sign with the label that gives them the most money while requiring the least of them.

At least, that's what I'd do.

All the legit manufacturers make some good gear. Pay me to ride it and I will.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> They should sign with the label that gives them the most money while requiring the least of them.


H&R Block. Or Target.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Slow news day?


...runs off to purchase unions


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

Actually, TRice signed up with Union after he saw me rocking them at Jackson Hole a few weeks ago.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Actually, TRice signed up with Union after he saw me rocking them at Jackson Hole a few weeks ago.


There ya go


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

grafta said:


> Slow news day?
> 
> 
> ...runs off to purchase unions


WOW! Just talking about that heard it homie.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

What bindings does he ride??I need 2 pair.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Snownad said:


> What bindings does he ride??I need 2 pair.


:laugh:
I was just talking about I had just heard it and holy smokes... Didn't want to step on any toes. I am not saying just because he signed with them that I have to have some. Your comment reminded me of that air force one song :laugh: That was good...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

snowboardr77 said:


> :laugh:
> I was just talking about I had just heard it and holy smokes... Didn't want to step on any toes. I am not saying just because he signed with them that I have to have some. Your comment reminded me of that air force one song :laugh: That was good...


Haha, don't pay us any mind 

Just general skepticism towards _spancership_ and what 'the kids' will want in 5mins or so time when they catch wind of the 'news'


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

grafta said:


> Haha, don't pay us any mind
> 
> Just general skepticism towards _spancership_ and what 'the kids' will want in 5mins or so time when they catch wind of the 'news'


Cool..
I didn't say anything but I have union forces on my board:laugh: they are 3 years old now so Travis didn't make get them.


----------



## Roobiks (Jan 30, 2012)

While I'm sure that no one goes out and buys them just because Rice is using them.. One would hope that a superstar like him riding them would mean the company and its R&D will progress at a higher rate because of it.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Roobiks said:


> While I'm sure that no one goes out and buys them just because Rice is using them..


Are you sure about that? There are some pretty easily influenced people around.



Roobiks said:


> One would hope that a superstar like him riding them would mean the company and its R&D will progress at a higher rate because of it.


Yeah, they'd hope you would think that :cheeky4:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Roobiks said:


> One would hope that a superstar like him riding them would mean the company and its R&D will progress at a higher rate because of it.


Ya, you'd sure hope so.....


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Clearly they're taking all those royalties they would have to pay for a cap style toe strap and spending it on their team. So take the $40 you save per binding and upgrade it yourself. That is the way I look at it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Travis Rice Joins Union Bindings | TransWorld Snowboarding

Like 3 weeks ago

What was he rocking before? It's a pretty big name. But sponsorship doesn't equal good shit. People always talk about the sick riders who rock shitty Technine gear


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

He was on Bent Metal before I believe.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

He's the smartest business minded snowboarder out there. He's turned his name into a great brand and I applaud him for it. He's just doing what Craig Kelly tried to do except wih the business smarts of Tony Hawk. One day he'll buy Baldface Lodge or something similar and dissapear into the back country with his piles of cash.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Like a Bryan Iguchi only on a grander scale.


----------



## kramer213 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bent Metal was maybe technically a sponsor but he rode burton missions


----------



## kramer213 (Mar 31, 2011)

I meant Cartels.... my B


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

He had bent metals on at least some of the time.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

> What was he rocking before?


burton cartels im pretty sure


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hodgepodge said:


> burton cartels im pretty sure


Yeah, he always listed his bindings sponsor as Bent Metal in his profiles, but I've only ever seen him riding Cartels and Prophecy's


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Like a Bryan Iguchi only on a grander scale.


Considering Rice has stated that Iguchi is his mentor, this is probably not to far off base.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I think it'll be a slower descent though. Iguchi just did it all of the sudden. I think Rice will slowly disappear.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't see TR disapearing from snowboarding anytime soon. As his skills begin to diminish he'll adapt his riding style and find ways to stay in the sport. You can already see him evolve from his comp days to his big mountain stuff. He's a pretty creative guy. I don't see him going the way of Guch or Kevin Jones.


----------



## JDMITRB18CR (Mar 16, 2012)

i agree.. Terje was 36 when he went down 7601, so Travis at 29, should have at least a few more years under his belt..



Extremo said:


> I don't see TR disapearing from snowboarding anytime soon. As his skills begin to diminish he'll adapt his riding style and find ways to stay in the sport. You can already see him evolve from his comp days to his big mountain stuff. He's a pretty creative guy. I don't see him going the way of Guch or Kevin Jones.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Jeremy Jones is 37 and still killing it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Interesting little article...

Travis Rice, Adventurers of the Year 2012 -- National Geographic


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Damn, was hoping for some comedy in here... Oh well.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Leo said:


> Damn, was hoping for some comedy in here... Oh well.


I'm going to be the next Terje Haakonsen!!!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

There will be at least one more Brain Farm epic. They took what they learned in TITA and refined it for TAoF (even though I prefer TITA) and really cranked up the marketing exposure and look at the result. It was easily the most successful crossover "true" snowboard flick. I just can't see them not doing a trilogy and that wouldn't happen without T. Rice.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

I heard he got paid 6 figures to rock Contour.

As you Unions, I pay to rock them... :laugh:


----------



## sobrob (Mar 2, 2012)

I was on the Union site a few weeks and there was a one pager that just T.RICE in bold orange. I will be looking for the binding brand this weekend while I am watching Red Bull Super Natural.

Just on a side note: I think RICE chose Union because of the R & D they do already. What other company is mixing it up with DuPont to make there product lighter stronger. Rice wants the best equipment and Union offres that.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll also vouch for how hard the company principals ride, they shred. As a shop owner, I usually associated with companies who rode hard, as I figured if they didn't that they were just money grubbers who could care less about quality.


----------

